# *I'm Weak in the Knees for You* 2 FOTDS :)



## AriannaErin (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't posted a FOTD in a while, and just found out all my old FOTDs  images kicked out on me, I fixed most of the broken links, but now I'm sad the really old ones are gone for good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh well. But here are two new ones!

*At the Irish Pub/Green Look*




































FACE:
Prep and Prime Face
Studio Fix Fluid/Studio Finish Concealer
Blossoming Blushcreme with Ettiquette glimmershimmer
Stray Rose Blush
Apripeach pearlizer

EYES:
Annabelle blond pencil on brows
UDPP
Lucky Jade s/s
Swimming e/s
Overgrown e/s
Green from the Intense Eyes Holiday 06 Pallet (with a twist?)
Kelly Green pigment
Greensmoke e/s
Black tied e/s
Nightfish to line/waterline
Shiseido Mascara Base
Maybelline Lash Stylist

LIPS:
pink cabana l/s

and another one from a while ago...

*Christmas Party/Purple Look*



























FACE:
Prep and Prime Face
Studio Fix Fluid/Studio Finish Concealer
Blossoming Blushcreme with Ettiquette glimmershimmer
Stray Rose Blush
Hundred Degrees Pearlizer

EYES:
Annabelle blond pencil on brows
UDPP
Helium pigment wet as a wash/highlight
lovely lily pigment on lid and lower lashline
grape pigment in crease
blacktrack to line/waterline
Shiseido Mascara Base
Maybelline Lash Stylist

LIPS:
Angel l/s
Perfectly Pink l/g

The End!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 13, 2008)

ur beautiful


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_ur beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! thank you so much


----------



## Hilly (Feb 13, 2008)

I love your lips as always!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 13, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!! I love the second one!!*~*


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 13, 2008)

Both looks are lovely!


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys soooooooooo much


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 13, 2008)

I've missed your posts!  You are just so incredibly gorgeous!  Love both looks!!


----------



## lalunia (Feb 13, 2008)

wow, I LOVE the lips!


----------



## Baby Mac (Feb 13, 2008)

Very beautiful...


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 13, 2008)

So good to see your pretty face again.. you are so beautiful and both of these looks are awesome.. I especially love your lips in the second one.. gorgeous!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Feb 13, 2008)

You look amazing in both of them. I love the colours you used!


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow!! thank you, you guys are the best. I had no idea people actually remembered my posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Means a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you guys rock!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 13, 2008)

so freakin gorgeous!!!  love love love the hair, and the makeup is flawless.  You have inspired me to wear some green tomorrow, thanks babe.


----------



## breechan (Feb 13, 2008)

Can I borrow your lashes? kthxbye


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 13, 2008)

You are so beautiful!


----------



## Jot (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the green look and you are so beautiful x


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 13, 2008)

The last photo in the irish Pub series is soo cute! You're pretty - nice m/u.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 13, 2008)

fab looks and your so cute


----------



## user79 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very pretty, your skin looks fab too!


----------



## Odette (Feb 13, 2008)

Two beautiful looks. Your skin is perfect!


----------



## mena22787 (Feb 13, 2008)

yay! i'm glad you posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  gorgeous looks


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow...I love these looks. The Irish pub look is my favorite (I'm a sucker for greens)

I LOVE your lips!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful! Both of them.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazinggg, you are so pretty


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I wanna wear greens every day now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I should also thank my fabulous Studio Fix Fluid and various blushes hehe, which are my best friends and deserve the credit for the skin comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe.


----------



## n_c (Feb 13, 2008)

Both look great.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 13, 2008)

Really pretty... loving the curls too!


----------



## Saints (Feb 13, 2008)

So pretty! The first thing I checked was the mascara name, your lashes are really long and nice


----------



## Claire84 (Feb 13, 2008)

You look gorgeous!  

What shade do you use in the Studio Fix Fluid?  Thinking of trying it and we have similar colouring.


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 13, 2008)

haha i loooove the mean mug that was so cute! and the lips are what ive been looking for: a nude color!! that one seems to fit you perfectly!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 13, 2008)

How purty! (My name is Erin, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm glad to see you posting!Miss your face on here.Your eyes look great and your hair is fab in the second one


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, aren't you a cutie pie.

Like them both, but LOVE the green


----------



## msmack (Feb 15, 2008)

lol I am week in the knees for you! Very pretty looks!


----------



## AriannaErin (Feb 16, 2008)

Aww thanks everyone.. I miss posting here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gotta remember to take pictures more often of my makeup, I usually dawdle so much when I get ready then I'm sprinting out the door last minute and forget, hehe. But it's fun to post so I'll try to do it more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks again!!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 16, 2008)

You are sizzling hot.


----------

